# Studio Fix Powder Swatches Please!



## abcruthie (Jul 11, 2012)

I'd love to see swatches of the pale shades like N3, C2, or NC/ NW 15 please!


----------



## dyingforyou (Jul 11, 2012)

not exactly the shade you asked for but i'm an NW20 and i'd imagine 15 is just a touch lighter. thought i'd share anyways though :]

  	link's because they're so big:

  	just ran my finger over it
  	http://i.imgur.com/RWULg.jpg

  	swatched onto my wrist
  	http://i.imgur.com/yjZcR.jpg


----------



## abcruthie (Jul 11, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## dyingforyou (Jul 11, 2012)

no problem! hope it helped some haha


----------

